# [SOLUCIONADO] Problemas con Gnome: PAMBASE

## DaRkaHT

Muy buenas compañeros!:

Veréis este es mi primer post en este foro, a pesar de que llevo bastante tiempo pasandome por aquí. Os cuento: llevo aproximadamente un año desarrollando mi script de auto instalación gentoo, aconsejado por un gran profesor que tuve. Y ya casi al final, desesperado, me decido a pedir algo de ayuda pues hay ciertas cosillas que me están volviendo loco, y de paso me gustaría compartir el script con ustedes, para que los más experimentados me den su opinión puesto que es mi primer "gran script" jaja, por asi decirlo. Y bueno si más preámbulos, a ver si podéis ayudarme con lo siguiente:

He leído ya algo por aquí al respecto, pero no consigo encontrar la solución. Se trata en el instalación de Gnome, una librería llamada PAMBASE. El error consiste en que no hace nada... no compila y la instalación se queda atascada en ese paso. He definido las USES necesarias para tal paquete en el fichero /etc/portage/package.use:

sys-auth/pambase consolekit debug gnome-keyring minimal mktemp pam_krb5 pam_ssh passwdqc sha512

y aun así, sigue igual. Otra cosa que no entiendo es por qué al mirar las uses necesarias para el paquete (emerge -pv pambase) me muestra casi todas las USES en color verde, con un * justo detrás... todas menos "cracklib" y "sha512".

Espero puedan ayudarme, un saludo y gracias de antemano.Last edited by DaRkaHT on Thu Sep 29, 2011 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

bienvenido...

segui el manual. el script nunca funciono.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/index.xml

----------

## DaRkaHT

mmsss...crees que no lo he seguido? He llegado a instalar gnome sin ningun problema... pero por alguna razon desde hace un tiempo me da error en ese paquete...

----------

## pelelademadera

emerge -av1 pambase

si falla, enmascara esa version, agregando la linea completa en /etc/portage/package.mask

te tiene que quedar una linea algo asi:

=sys-auth/pambase-20101024

de todas maneras, en x64,esa version se compila bien, al menos en mi pc, todo en ~amd64

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ emerge -pv pambase
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## DaRkaHT

Graciiass por la información, voy a probar... :Razz: 

----------

## DaRkaHT

Nada, no hay manera... se queda ahí parado... y enmascarando la version me dice que la desenmascare o no puede seguir... ya he probado de todo.... que puñetas le hagoo??!! :S

----------

## pelelademadera

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Portage#Color

fijate, estube hace un tiempo hablando con alguien por un tema similar aca en el foro.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-885426-highlight-pambase.html

o quita la flag consolekit, o reemerge consolekit, mepa que por ahi viene el problema

----------

## DaRkaHT

Ya leí ese hilo... y otros mas que encontré, pero nada... Quité la flag y seguía igual, re emergí consolekit y más de lo mismo... Desinstalé consolekit y logré que al hacer "emerge -pv pambase" la USE "consolekit" y "gnome-keyring" dejaran de estar en verde con asterisco... Intento emerger de nuevo pambase, me instala consolekit por dependencia... y cuando llega a pambase, más de lo mismo..... se queda pillado en "compiling source" arrggg!!!! que puede pasarle?

----------

## pelelademadera

hace lo siguiente.

emerge -av gentoolkit

revdep-rebuild

emerge -1 pambase

----------

## DaRkaHT

tss... sigue iwal... anterior a eso probé un "emerge --update --deep --newuse world" y nada... y probando con una version anterior funcionaría...?

PD: emerge -pv pambase vuelve a mostrar las uses "consolekit" y "gnome-keyring" en verde con asterisco.... :S

----------

## pelelademadera

te puse arriba un link de lo que significan.

son cambios en flags, no pasa nada

----------

## DaRkaHT

si lo leí... alguna idea de ke le puede pasar?...

----------

## quilosaq

He leido el tema varias veces y no consigo saber que uses tienes seleccionadas. Podrías poner la salida de 

```
emerge -pv1 pambase
```

?

----------

## DaRkaHT

Aquí va la salida, a ver si veis algo raro... jejeje un saludo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies  .... done!
> ...

 

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild R ] sys-auth/pambase-20101024 USE="consolekit* cracklib gnome-keyring* sha512 -debug -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -passwdqc (-selinux)" 4 kB 

 

[ebuild R ] la R significa que se esta reinstalando, con las 2 flags que cambian, que son, consolekit, y gnome keyring, por eso estan verdes y con *. cuando estan amarillas y con un % es que son nuevas flags que se agregaron a una nueva version del paquete, o a una ya existente. en fin, no pasa nada con eso. son notificaciones.

[ebuild N ] es un nuevo paquete. las flags no aparecen con *, solo rojas y azules, ya que no hay cambios de nada. es un paquete nuevo

tenes 2 opciones, hace un 

emerge gnome gnome-base, o el que quieras, cuando llege a pambase y se trabe, hace un 

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

 eso va a saltear el 1º paquete en el cual termino la anterior compilacion, o sea, pambase.

vos ya tenes el paquete, no va a causar problemas de dependencias, salvo que alguno de los paquetes que requieran pambase, requieran esas flags (consolekit y/o gnome-keyring)

una vez que tengas gnome, trata de recompilarlo. juga con las flags. por ejemplo, yo no tengo gnome-keyring en mis flags, por ahi es el problema, no lo se, uso kde...

esa seria una solucion.

otra, que tambien puede funcionar es hacer:

```
echo "sys-auth/pambase -consolekit -gnome-keyring" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

y hacer el emerge gnome. salvo que te pida dependencias, no va a joder mas....

avisa si no funca

----------

## DaRkaHT

Cancelando la compilacion de pambase sí funciona, sigue adelante y después el emerge resume termina correctamente (...además el script estaba preparado para hacer resume en caso de fallo con algún paquete, solo faltaba cancelar el pambase cuando se bloquea... ¿habra manera de hacer esto automatico?).

Haciendo emerge -s, me dice que pambase está instalado... sin embargo sigue dandome un error que relacionaba con pambase... se trata de que el sistema no arranca ninguna aplicación en la cual esté implicado "gksu" para darle privilegios... ni la configuracion de la ventana de entrada... absolutamente nada... a alguien le ha pasado? Saludoss

----------

## DaRkaHT

mmmmm... he cambiado el modo de obtener privilegios a "sudo" y he solventado el problema parcialmente... pero no me funciona el modo "su", he instalado el paquete "x11-misc/sux" pero nada... alguna idea? saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

con eso no se.

en caso de que se trabe la compilacion, haria con un incremento 2 cosas.

se traba la compilacion, entonces, haces 

emerge -- resume, lo mas probable es que vuelva a fallar, salvo que haya sido algun error de hard o temperatura, entonces haces un emerge --resume --skipfirst y borra el contador y volves. si se vuelve a trabar, haria lo mismo.

una opcion es emerge --keep-going, pero si falla 1 compilacion arranca de nuevo, y despues no vuelve a hacerlo

----------

## DaRkaHT

mmmss... ya he solucionado el problema de privilegios con gksu, leyendo un poco di con la solución:

usermod -G users,wheel NOMBRE-USUARIO

pambase parece no tener nada que ver finalmente, y el escritorio parece funcionar OK... nunca me pude imaginar una solución tan sencilla jajaja, en fin, podemos dar el tema por terminado. Muchas gracias.

----------

## DaRkaHT

Señores vuelvo a postear pues dí por solucionado el problema omitiendo la cancelación de pambase, lo que seguió originando problemas de dependencias. "Conviví" con el error hasta que por casualidad he encontrado la solución definitiva, y aquí la posteo por si alguien tiene el mismo problema, pues no he encontrado más información al respecto en español. El problema viene dado por el paquete "app-portage/portage-utils", y sus últimas versiones desde hace meses son inestables, originando por lo que vemos problemas de compilación en algunas máquinas. He tenido un error enmascarando y he instalado la versión inestable más antigua (0.4) y esta sí funciona, pero como mi propósito es la estabilidad y este paquete en desarrollo ya me ha causado muchos problemas, voy a instalar la versión estable 0.3.1 que será mas compatible con otras máquinas, puesto que estoy haciendo un script de auto instalación. Ahora si se puede dar el problema por solventado jeje, saludos.

----------

